# LM Strada one group on the way?



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/la-marzocco-strada-mini-coming-t36826.html#p417515

Another revolutionary espresso machine awaits you! For the very first time, the unmistakable Strada EP is down sized to a 1-group version to fit any coffee environment. This single group model adds a water reservoir, making plumb-in optional, as well as an internal volumetric pump to the EP's distinctive features - its iconic silhouette, dedicated gear pumps and pressure profiling ... just the right combination for a perfect shot.

View attachment 15744


Move over GS3!


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Oh my


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

All the above can be done with GS3MP with strada mod, correct?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If you want to pressure profile on the modded GS3 you have to use the paddle on every shot and move it to increase/decrease pressure, sounds like on this you'll be able to actually program repeatable profiles (like a Vesuvius) you don't have to manually control every shot. The thought of making six coffees in a row on the GS3MP gave me the fear a bit.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Six coffees in a row , no problem with a lever !


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Pure filth


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

No doubt its going to have a ridiculous RRP!


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Also it shows that LM is after everyone and every market lately. Quite logical since they have the name and that history from 1927...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

£7k wouldn't be unexpected for this


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> £7k wouldn't be unexpected for this


Even more I think. From reading around this will supposedly be much more expensive than the Slayer and Speedster. This is based on the fact the 2 group Strada is $5k more than the 2 group Slayer and Spirit. Do not know if the above figures are correct but if they are then this will be extremely expensive.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Was thinking slayer +1k-1.5k, didn't realise slayers were almost 7 themselves


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

I wanted a Slayer 1group until I saw the price and realised I would never have the cash to buy one. Never thought they'd be that expensive


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Finally a LM which would fit in the home and which I actually lust for. I think the GS3 is ugly and the Linea "paddle" makes me cross because it is so obviously a form over function.

I love Stradas. I think they are sexy as hell and great espresso machines on top of that.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/9OJoZ7n2p6/


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

ridland said:


> the Linea "paddle" makes me cross because it is so obviously a form over function..


The one on the Linea mini has already been modded to be functional for actual pre-infusion/pressure control.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

risky said:


> The one on the Linea mini has already been modded to be functional for actual pre-infusion/pressure control.


Who by?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Who by?


 Rick (@CoffeeMachinist) on Instagram. Not cheap though.


__
http://instagr.am/p/9U9E63qLAN/

Who was involved in the design process and petitioned them to have it function properly from the factory but LM stopped listening to his advice.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Who by?




__
http://instagr.am/p/9U9E63qLAN/


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

risky said:


> @CoffeeMachinist on Instagram I think it was.
> 
> Who was involved in the design process and petitioned them to have it function properly from the factory but LM stopped listening to his advice.


Linea is meant to be super simple for the home , not have loads of pre infusion and variables just solid 9 bar ....( small pulse at the start )


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Linea is meant to be super simple for the home , not have loads of pre infusion and variables just solid 9 bar ....( small pulse at the start )


Of course. Plus from the view of LM's business you don't put all the toys on the entry level model. You need to be able to up-sell.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Ben from LM was saying at the coffee festival it's supposed to be a simple, no bells/whistles machine. Stop geeking out about if it's 3 bar for 6 secs them a slow tap up or 93.6 degrees or 94.2 degrees. Just pull shots and enjoy.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Ben from LM was saying at the coffee festival it's supposed to be a simple, no bells/whistles machine. Stop geeking out about if it's 3 bar for 6 secs them a slow tap up or 93.6 degrees or 94.2 degrees. Just pull shots and enjoy.


Would be a lot easier to swallow if the price was simple 'no bells/whistles'







Need to wait for a few more folk to get their hands on them and see how they stack up.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

risky said:


> Would be a lot easier to swallow if the price was simple 'no bells/whistles'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A few have em ( in the USA ) as you say they don't seem to be a geeks machine , so doubt youll see many on here .

I wouldn't say no one landed on my doorstep though


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/9L23pejQm_/


Looks just like a GS3 innit - what's the point?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

robashton said:


> Looks just like a GS3 innit - what's the point?


It will store a profile


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> wouldn't say no one landed on my doorstep though


I would say am emphatic yes to the minea fairy then sell it once their back was turned and buy an old a4 estate with the proceeds


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

not making me wan tot sell the gs3 mp quite yet


----------



## Acanthodian (Sep 25, 2014)

Does anyone know what the pricing of this is relative to the GS3 MP?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Acanthodian said:


> Does anyone know what the pricing of this is relative to the GS3 MP?


More. I would guess the strada will be at least twice the price


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> It will store a profile


Will you be able to mimic the profile of a lever then?


----------



## Acanthodian (Sep 25, 2014)

Ouch.. Ok, thanks (I will not bother waiting for it to come out then).


----------

